
Show HN: CNAME serv.from.zone – Serve a site out of DNS - MattyRad
https://serv.from.zone/
======
brianjking
From the "Why Tho?" linked at the bottom of the page
[https://code.mradford.com/post/serving-web-sites-with-
emmet/](https://code.mradford.com/post/serving-web-sites-with-emmet/)

" Why tho? * It’s kinda neat.

* It’s free hosting without the need for a 3rd party account/password (you’re not going to get any obnoxious emails).

* You can get a simple website running from the comfort of your domain registrar’s admin panel.

* Reduce the need for dedicated machines by serving many sites from 1 generic server.

Attaching domain specific content to the zone makes sense in some cases (RFC),
since the data is decoupled from a specific [web] server. In this case, a
string which represents HTML.

* It could help lower the barrier to entry to serving sites. Not everyone has the time and/or devops knowhow to deploy their own site (and out of the box solutions usually have strings attached).

"

------
santypk4
I love when this kind of crazy things are invented, you are very creative sir
!

